# Digitizer Screen Lenovo X61T how to install?

## o'bogamol

lspci

lsmod

lsusb

grep 8250 /usr/src/linux/.config

The gentoo wiki on the Wacom Tablet

Lenovo Thinkpad X61 Tablet, I am trying to get the screen digitizer to accept input from the digitizer pen.

It seems like it is in the kernel, and I have the xf86-input-wacom installed but lsmod doesn't show any evidence of 8250. 

I made an attempt at installing the linuxwacom-module but it would not compile stating that I needed to:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make .oldconfig

# make modules_prepare 
```

This seems like something that would bork my kernel.

I am looking for advice on how to proceed.

----------

## o'bogamol

Bump?

----------

## The Doctor

<shot in the dark> Try modules. Firmware likes modules. Also, you may want to check http://www.kernel-seeds.org to see if you missed something.</shot in the dark>

Also stay away from the old linuxwacom-module. It is just that: old. It doesn't seem to play well with newer systems.

----------

## o'bogamol

How can I find out if a specific module is supported by a kernel? I can't find the 8250_pnp module anywhere. 

It is supposed to be in Device Drivers > Character Devices > Serial Devices but I can't find it. I think the problem is that it isn't compile in correctly. I have the wrong serial wacom drivers compiled....I hope.

----------

## BillWho

bogamol,

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 for 8250_core

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP for 8250_pnp

----------

## o'bogamol

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> bogamol,
> 
> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 for 8250_core
> 
> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP for 8250_pnp

 

I mean in the configurator when running genkernel --menuconfig all

I can't find anything that has module options 8250_pnp or 8250_core. 

I see that I have them configured as built in...must've been default.

----------

## BillWho

 *bogamol wrote:*   

> I mean in the configurator when running genkernel --menuconfig all

 

I'm not sure I'm following what you're trying to explain, but for that selection to be selectable you have to set

[*] Configure standard kernel features (expert users)  ---> in general setup, then it will show.

                                            <*> 8250/16550 and compatible serial support                                                                      │ │  

  │ │                                           [*]   Console on 8250/16550 and compatible serial port                                                            │ │  

  │ │                                           <*> 8250/16550 PCI device support (NEW)                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                           <*> 8250/16550 PNP device support (NEW)                                                                           │ │  

  │ │                                           < > 8250/16550 PCMCIA device support                                                                              │ │  

  │ │  

If this isn't what you're trying to convey, can you be a little more specific   :Question: 

----------

## o'bogamol

 *BillWho wrote:*   

>  *bogamol wrote:*   I mean in the configurator when running genkernel --menuconfig all 
> 
> I'm not sure I'm following what you're trying to explain, but for that selection to be selectable you have to set
> 
> [*] Configure standard kernel features (expert users)  ---> in general setup, then it will show.
> ...

 

That's what I was trying to get to in order to modularize them per TheDoctor. Thanks.

Hmm. No luck.

Is it possible that this is related to another Error that I got when I ran Xorg -configure?

```
Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed.
```

 Maybe something else is missing? I don't know where else to look though. :/

----------

## BillWho

bogamol,

Did you try entering your lspci -n info here

http://www.kernel-seeds.org/working.html

or

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/  :Question: 

----------

## o'bogamol

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> bogamol,
> 
> Did you try entering your lspci -n info here
> 
> http://www.kernel-seeds.org/working.html
> ...

 

No I did not. I will do that soon. Thanks. i remember doing that before on a previous iteration of my attempt to get Gentoo linux running.

So far, I've gotten everything else going except the digitizer, so I am excited about my progress.

Thanks for all the help. I'll post back soon and let you know if it was solved or not.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## o'bogamol

I found some information on why I am having the problem I am having... I think.  Since my Wacom is a serial Wacom and since the serial wacom was removed from the xf86-input-wacom. It doesn't work.

Here is the solution that I am going to try, but I'm going to try it using my Debian install and then if it works I try to fixify my Gentoo install the same way. Updates to follow.

----------

## sven_s

And how it works? Can you compile the x86-input-wacom also for gentoo?

I have a X41t. My only solution to use the Tablet is a xorg.conf.

----------

